# ,  / > Alinco >    Alinco DX-70H    .

## Alex10

,    Alinco DX-70H 100 .        ,    80 .      3,8 .     160     1900.        ,     ,    OFF. .

----------


## Alex10

,           ,             .   ,       ,      ,        , , .

----------


## Alex10

,   ,    60        ,       ,   ,     .    ,        DX-77, ,          ,           .          F,      FUNC,          ,      -  .  ,   ,    80   3,8   ,  160  1,9.     ,      ,  !     ,    ,   ,          SSB   .           35 ,    50   ,  100 .       -  .                  .  4 ,       - ,      ,     .  ,      .       .         . .

----------


## RV4CQ

> ,    Alinco DX-70H 100 .        ,    80 .      3,8 .     160     1900.        ,     ,    OFF. .


,        J   ?

----------


## UN-NS

.   6-10 (  -).
: 
1.    FUNC
2.    FUNC    2 ,      "SET"
3.   H\L -   "se SPCH off"
4.  ,  "on"
5.    FUNC    (    ,  5 ,       ,  ).

   .    - ! (   .....)

----------


## Alex10

,         ,         ,   "",           ""     ,     .    , ,     .

----------


## RV3AM

> http://www.mods.dk/index.php?ModelId...adioRec=alinco


    . :!: 

     DX-70,     .
     BPF1 ,    - .
-     -1.8 ,    
   1.8 3.5-50%       28    20.
  ,   DAP236U      
(    ; *http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...M/DAP236U.html *) :Sad: 
-    /        . *,    ?*
      ,       .
       Alinco DX-70H   , 
!... . :!:  :Smile: 

      8920,   .



     IC-706-.            .
      IC-706MK2G      . :Rolling Eyes: 
        . :Smile:

----------


## Alcatel

,    160 (     ).        (   ,    ,       ).    7 .       .

----------


## UN7OGE

*UN-NS*,!      alinco dx 70  20                 ?

----------


## UN-NS

> *UN-NS*,!      alinco dx 70  20                 ?


 FilterUnit      10 .      q586 (     ).       .




> ! 
>   (  )   ?


 ?   .   .  -  .

----------

